

CrazyBlindDate - tranmchau

What do you guys think of the CrazyBlindDate idea? They are on CrunchBase.<p>http://www.crunchbase.com/company/crazyblinddate<p>I really like the online dating concept, and have thought about going after the blind date market.  Would love to hear your thoughts.
======
jacksondeane
I was an early and active user of CrazyBlindDate.com and always hoped they
would re-launch.

~~~
tranmchau
Did you ever go on a blind date though the service?

